# Mozart - Three church sonatas



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

The poll for the  Talkclassical best film score award - 1992 will end in some days. It's your last chance to vote.


Three church sonatas of Mozart in one video.

KV67 + KV68 + KV69

How do you rate this little collection? What's your favourite piece?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Good how can one not like this.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Rogerx said:


> Good how can one not like this.


I think that these three are the best pieces of Mozart in prepubertal age and that they are so good that they can compete with pieces that he composed later. However, I can say by experience that it's completely normal to find one ore more "horrible" ratings in the results of the polls.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

HansZimmer said:


> I think that these three are the best pieces of Mozart in prepubertal age


Are you familiar with his other stuff from this period, such as K.65?




Btw, in the final days of Mozart's services under Colloredo, the archbishop ordered all church sonatas in worship services be replaced with graduals.

Here's an example of a gradual (Tenuisti manum, @2:08) by his colleague, albeit composed at a much later date:




What do you think? Would it have been better if Mozart wrote graduals instead of church sonatas for his K.67, 68, 69?


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

hammeredklavier said:


> Are you familiar with his other stuff from this period, such as K.65?


I've listened to every single piece of Mozart, but I wouldn't say that I'm familiar with this missa, because I've probably heard it only once.
It's good, but I prefer instrumental music.
I'm certainly familiar, however, with the symphonies of the little boy Amadeus and I sing them while I have the shower.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

HansZimmer said:


> *I've listened to every single piece of Mozart,* but I wouldn't say that I'm familiar with this missa, because I've probably heard it only once.
> It's good, but I prefer instrumental music.
> I'm certainly familiar, however, with the symphonies of the little boy Amadeus and I sing them while I have the shower.



Are you sure? 😟


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Pleasant music. Hard to believe it was penned by a ten-year-old.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Rogerx said:


> Are you sure? 😟


Are you alluding to lost pieces?


----------

